# Battery life



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Battery life on this phone is amazing compared to the nexus. 4g on all day, texting here and there as well as checking forums. I would be almost dead on the nexus after a half of day just with 4g on. I'm currently at 72%.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

Word.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

doesnt look like much usage at all when your cell standby occupys more then the screen


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

The cell standby showing more than the screen time is most likely due to a bug. Vzw S3 roms have been experiencing this.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> The cell standby showing more than the screen time is most likely due to a bug. Vzw S3 roms have been experiencing this.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Ahh vzw has that problem also with the miscalculated cell standby use? I thought it was just the International s3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

This thread is useless without screen on times!


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

brkshr said:


> This thread is useless without screen on times!


^^This


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't see it as useless since I never stated it had anything to do with on screen time. I was impressed by the difference in standby time compared to my galaxy nexus that would be at 50% or lower after 12 hours of sitting in my pocket. I'm sure that the on screen time surpasses that of the nexus as well but that's not the reason why I initially posted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

